# WWII - Wellington crash near Lintrup in Denmark



## OleO (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi All. 

I live in Lintrup, Denmark and right next to My house, there were a Wellington mk3 that crashed. 
I'm searching some information about that specific aircraft, and I hope this is the rigth place. 

It took off from Grimsby oct. 13 - 1942, at 06.36am towards Kiel. Mission: Bombraid Kiel. 
It was shutted at, at the coastline of Esbjerg, Denmark. It crashed near Lintrup, about 40km away from Esbjerg. It crashed around 11pm.

The aircraft was a Vickers Wellington MKIII BJ653 (PH-R) carrying 5 crewmembers. 
The plane was at the 12.sqdn, but were flying under the 142.sqdn.

I've found a few sites in danish about this plane, but it said nothing about painting or the looks of it. Special symbols etc. 
I can't find any pictures of it anywhere, so i was hoping that you Guys could be helpfull. 

I need All the data, information and pictures i can get, for a museum just 700meters away from the crashsite. They want to display some of the vreck that still are at the field. I'm also plantning to make a model kit of the aircraft that can be displayet along the other things. Thats why i need details about the look of it. The rigth colour, symbols and numbers (codes). 

I'm looking forward to hear from you. 
Grertings 
Ole O. 
Denmark.


----------



## Kiwiwreckdiver (Oct 6, 2021)

have a look through this site 





Airwar over Denmark by Søren C. Flensted. Air War over Denmark


Airwar over Denmark 1940 1945



www.flensted.eu.com


----------

